# Coaching fees



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

How much do coaches charge per hour? Typically Level 2 are not as in demand as Level 3 and Level 4. I previously paid my coach around $25/ hr with return visits for progress.


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry for not asking that you PM me with information. I am not trying to create trouble, just do not want to under charge. I was ask to coach several people but they want to pay nothing or less than minimum wage with money back if no improvement and I travel to their range. Of course that is not happening.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hey, bowgren have you ever looked at Mr.Terry W. hes in Ill, as far as i know he is not certified. but he puts out a ton of top notch shooters.check out his prices.you will be shocked. they call him the shot doctor. if you help people and they get good results your phone will ring.news travels fast in the archery world.


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I am so sorry that I ask such a question. Please forgive me for asking before helping tons of top notch shooters. Just needed to check volunteer value for a project I am working on for Scouts and local club. I also work for free for wounded warrior and other non-profits. Forgive my ignorance!!


----------



## ausmzoo (Sep 16, 2015)

Bowgren2 said:


> Sorry for not asking that you PM me with information. I am not trying to create trouble, just do not want to under charge. I was ask to coach several people but they want to pay nothing or less than minimum wage with money back if no improvement and I travel to their range. Of course that is not happening.


My experience in more than 20 years of coach in (most time not archery and not USA): people who start like this are a bad start for a coach. Look for other students. They don't give you any value and they most probably will never be satisfied. A coach is paid for knowledge and time not for results (if he is NOT a high level coach like national coach). The result depends at least 70% from the student especially with beginners.


----------

